# hot air popcorn poppers



## prettynyguen (Aug 19, 2016)

are hot air popcorn poppers safe to use in the house with my budgie, or do they put out some sort of fumes that will harm him? thank you.

Cuisinart Popcorn Maker, Red | Canadian Tire


----------



## StarlingWings (Mar 15, 2013)

Hot air popcorn poppers are just fine  

We use one in our home! 

Additionally, the plain, unsalted popcorn makes a good treat for budgies!


----------



## prettynyguen (Aug 19, 2016)

Thank you for your response and the idea for the popcorn treat. Your budgie is beautiful


----------

